# Indexdienst unter XP macht Rechner lahm



## WyonKia (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ziemlich neu in der Community und hätte da eine Frage:

Mein System:
motherboard asus P4P800Deluxe
grafikkarte ati 9600 Pro 256MB 128 bit
RAM 2 x 512 DDR 400 von MDT
Festplatten 2 x 80 GB Samsung
WinXP SP1
2,8Ghz Pentium 4 (NW)

das System ist NICHT overclocked und läuft in normalen Modi.

Mein Problem:
in letzter Zeit läuft das gesamte System langsam, obwohl die Applikationen (Photoshop,Flash,Freehand,Dreamweaver,Dateimanager etc.) normal laufen und sich das System nicht aufhängt.
Fahre ich den Rechner herunter und starte dann wieder neu (KEIN direkter Neustart!) ist das System voll wieder da und die Animationen(mache ich in Flash) laufen auch wieder ruckelfrei und flüssig.
Das Problem ist der Indexdienst unter XP, der startete automatisch und hat ca. 70% der CPU-Kapazität geschluckt obwohl nicht ein Programm gestartet war und der Rechner eigentlich im Leerlauf sein sollte.
Soviel zu dem 'langsam werden des Rechners'.

Kann mir jemand erklären warum soviel CPU-Power abgezweigt wird, habe das System vor ca. 5 Monaten aufgebaut und das Problem begann erst vor ca. 2 Wochen 
Eigentlich ist eine Indizierung der Dateien und Disk für eine schnellere Suche doch eine sinvolle Sache, oder funktioniert das unter XP nicht so gut.
Bin leider nicht so der OS-profi ?

Habe hier zu Hause 3 Rechner die an einem Switch hängen und laufen alle unter XP SP1 mit einer ähnlichen Hardware wie schon beschrieben.

THX


----------



## gothic ghost (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
stelle den Indexdienst auf Manuell oder deaktiviere ihn, ist
ziemlich überflüssig.
Was ist mit der Systemwiederherstellung, ist die auf allen
Laufwerken/Partitionen an ?
Nur sinnvoll auf C: oder da wo das OS installiert ist, bei den
restlichen Partitionen abstellen, ist auch überflüssig.


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2004)

Ich empfehle locate32, das funktioniert ähnlich wie unter linux und ist 500 % schneller als der Windows Indexdienst


----------

